# Forum Rules and Guidelines



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The RouterForums.com Rules and Guidelines have been relocated.

http://www.routerforums.com/routerf.../13090-global-community-rules-guidelines.html
Global Community Rules and Guidelines

** Be sure to check back on the rules often for updates **


----------

